# So what happens in the offseason?



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Post your offseason ideas for the Kings here.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

a shot blocker for Reef?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*NOTABLE FREE AGENTS*

Ben Wallace
Al Harrington 
Jason Terry
Joel Przybilla
Nene
Bonzi Wells (ours)
Vladimir Radmanovic
Chris Wilcox
Mike James
Peja Stojakovic
Drew Gooden
*Michael Olowokandi*
_Ronald Murray_
Tim Thomas
Keith Van Horn
David Wesley
Sam Cassell
Fred Jones
*Lorenzen Wright*
_*Bobby Jackson*_
Devean George
Toni Kukoc
*Alonzo Mourning*
Speedy Claxton
Voshon Lenard
_Nazr Mohammed_
Matt Harpring
*Jared Jeffries*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> a shot blocker for Reef?


What about Kenny Thomas? I'll trade him in a heartbeat i don't see what's so good about him. Does nothing really well.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Most of those free agents will be out of our price range, but I am intrigued by Jared Jeffries. If we had him, we could bring perimeter D on opposing wing players for 48 minutes a game, with two different types of defenders. There could be room for him if Garcia continues to play backup point guard. He's not a scorer though. 

But that's probably a dream. Realistically, I just home we upgrade our starting power forward and backup point guard. This team needs a tweak, not an overhaul. Even though Bibby and Miller tanked it in the playoffs, I am not ready to give up on them yet (for anything less that a superstar).


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

We get a shotblocker.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i'm going to bold the ones i think we have a shot at and italicize the ones i really want.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Free Agents/Trade Targets*

If I can get a good bead on some players on the trading block or who may very well be on the way out via trade, i'll post them too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Free Agents/Trade Targets*

I wouldn't mind having BJax back if he is healthy and willing to come off the bench.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If when he came back to Sacramento with the Grizzlies is any indication, he would be more than happy. :banana:

so would I. We need all the depth we can get.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Use Kenny Thomas as trade bait, resign Reef short term (20/8 guy when healthy), try to get Nazr Mohammad, provides a nice alternative and solid backup to Miller. Stay away from Kandi (useless) and Rasho(softy). Don't give up on Bibby, remember his playoffs a few years ago against the Laker dynasty?

Kenny Thomas could be dangled in front of the San Antonio's faces because word is that both Nazr and Rasho want out. Spurs could sign and trade Nazr for Thomas. (Not sure about salaries) Win-Win for both sides. Duncan gets a solid rebounder and defender who is younger compared to most of their forwards and we get our solid,more defensive oriented backup to Miller.

Reef could get resigned for 4 years/32 mill? Tyson Chandler gets paid that if not more for just grabbing rebounds while Reef is a former all star and 20/10 guy (02-03 with Atlanta) who could take a pay cut to win?

Bobby Jackson might come back if he misses the area enough and if the team wants to give him one more shot to stay healthy. That's always been the key with him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

JonMatrix said:


> Use Kenny Thomas as trade bait, resign Reef short term (20/8 guy when healthy), try to get Nazr Mohammad, provides a nice alternative and solid backup to Miller. Stay away from Kandi (useless) and Rasho(softy). Don't give up on Bibby, remember his playoffs a few years ago against the Laker dynasty?
> 
> Kenny Thomas could be dangled in front of the San Antonio's faces because word is that both Nazr and Rasho want out. Spurs could sign and trade Nazr for Thomas. (Not sure about salaries) Win-Win for both sides. Duncan gets a solid rebounder and defender who is younger compared to most of their forwards and we get our solid,more defensive oriented backup to Miller.
> 
> ...


Reef is under contract for a few more years, either 3 or 5, I can't remember.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

get nazr mohammed. and this team had a shotblocker. his name is brian skinner. i have no idea why the team opt to trade him, but he was a rather good big man. mohammed is not really a shotblocker, but he's one of the best centers out there. he's a big body and he rebounds well and can put up some points. that's more than you can say for the majority of big man out there who are soft stiffs.

stay away from rasho.

jared jeffries reeks with talent though. i wouldn't mind seeing him on the kings, he's already a tough defender who will be even better under the guidance of artest. he can backup the 3 and 4 and bring some much needed quality defense off the bench.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Everyone is going bananas predicting this and that about the league and the rise of "small ball," and I think a little too much is being made of it personally, but Jeffries, being obscenely tall for his position, could fit in well. Bonzi, and the rebounding advantages he provides while not being a big could also be an asset. All the more reason to resign him. 

We always talk about needing shotblocking, but when it came right down to it, RA would hardly play a defensive oriented 4/5. But we can not even pretend to have a defensive movement if we don't get some interior D. 

One of Kenny or Shareef should probably be dealt. 

Bibby and Miller, our two underachieving captains on the block? Look around the league, SA, Dallas, the Clips are willing to take a hit on their D to have an offensively capable point, because the position is so important on offense, and they are all good-great defensive teams, so i say Bibby stays, we need his shooting anyway. Miller, on the other hard, will be FAR less effective under any coach other than RA, so...

I hope we address our backup point guard needs via the draft. 

Price and Monia should be kept.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Nazr ain't a shot blocker, but in incredible rebounder when given sufficient minutes. I still really want Jamaal Magloire though. He's on the way out in Milwaukee, i'd trade Brad Miller, Kenny Thomas, Reef, whatever, anything besides Bibby, Wells, Artest, and KMart.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if Jamaal Magloire is available, i'd say deal Brad Miller straight up. Brad Miller probably has higher market value but Magloire is lightyears ahead in defense, which is what this team needs right now. This team already has Reef if they need some offensive production from the frontcourt.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Trading Miller for Magloire straight up is tough, half the reason he will be traded is because Stotts and management want to move Bogut to the full time center. Plus Magloire wasn't the greatest soldier on that team with diminished minutes because they had so many centers. I'd say we give them Kenny Thomas, Vitaly Potapenko, Sergei Monia and our first to them for Magloire, Charlie Bell and a turkish guy with a name i can't spell. If you want to check it out the trade ID on realgm is 3124460.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

The problem with Magloire is that he wants the ball in the post way too much. And he is not a great low post player to begin with. Reef is way better in the post than Magloire. We need more of a help defender/shotblocker if you ask me. I wouldn't do a Brad for Magloire trade.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, whether or not he wants the ball in the post too much, he has actually been pretty good with his back to the basket and on D in previous seasons (having what is rumored to be the largest wingspan in the league). He would be a risk though, because becides his down seasons, he gets paid. He had injury problems in NO, but was disapointing this past season. 

Another center who could be available via trade who is a great defensive presensce AND doesn't demand the ball is Brendan Haywood. He and Eddie Jordan have issues.  I would prefer him, as he is a great shotblocker and post defender, and is OK on offense, though he isn't the rebounder you would expect. But he's sign for 4 more years at very reasonable $.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Haywood is alright. there's no question he's a big body and can play defense, but he's got stone hands. he needs to learn how to catch the ball because he fumbles too much and commits too many turnovers when he should have gotten easy dunks. He can be a frustrating player to watch, but if we can get him without giving up much then i say go for it.

I still like Magloire, but i highly doubt we can get him w/o giving up brad miller. If the bucks are willing to take an overpaid and undersized PF like kenny thomas for magloire then i'll take it, but i doubt they're that dumb. they'll want miller. magloire and miller together would be sick though. you'd have two of the best centers in the league, who compliment each other well as one's weakness is the other's strength. magloire would pick up the slack on defense while miller would be making passes to magloire for easy points on offense.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i'd take Haywood.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh, I would take Haywood over Magloire any day. He is exactly what we need.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

OK, people seem to like Haywood. We talked about Jeffries, Mohammed, and Magloire too. If we are looking to improve on D, I'll toss some other names out there, and tell me what you think.

FAs-
Joel Pryzbilla (has blocked 100 shots and grabbed 500 boards against us the past two seasons)
Marcus Banks (could be what we wanted from Hart, finished season on a scoring tear)

Trades (could be available)-
Tyson Chandler (rebounder, shotblocker, great in '04-'05, young, big contract, injury-prone, not a scorer)
Samual Dalembert (see above, maybe a little more O than Tyson, but not as high energy)
Eddie Griffin (Minny could use a shakeup, good shotblocker and rebounder, horrible fg%)

Draft-
Bobby Jones ( DraftExpress Profile We would have to trade for a second round pick)
Rajon Rondo (Profile Good thing he can D up, because he can't shoot)
Kyle Lowry (Profile A "blur" of a defender, would be smart to go back to school IMO)
Quincy Douby (Profile Great offensive potential as well)
Mardy Collins (Profile Could work well as a big point alongside Bibby)
Hilton Armstrong (Profile Big East DPOY, Shotblocker, nice O as well)
Saer Sene (Profile All potential at this point, can touch the rim without jumping...)

Of course some of these guys will be gone, but a number of them are sure to be around at 19.


----------



## B-Real (Sep 30, 2005)

i would like signing speedy claxton for back up pg


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

blah, has anybody actually seen haywood play? there's no way i'd take haywood over magloire. magloire is better than haywood in every aspect, though haywood is a better shotblocker(although not necessarily a good thing as he tend to go up for blocks when he should be staying ground at times). i like the full package that magloire brings to the table, he's a tier above haywood.

i wonder if we have a shot at big ben.. he brings exactly what we lack at the center position. he brings shot blocking, great interior defense, and rebounding.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Forget Big Ben, his D doesn't even counteract his terrible offense that much anymore. And yes, I have seen Haywood. And while I like Magloire OK, I have seen him have 2 bad seasons in a row and demand a trade from the Hornets.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, Sam Smith suggested Brad Miller for Ben Wallace so we know it's not happening now



> It's more likely, however, Wallace moves west and the Pistons get a big man, perhaps for Brad Miller of the Kings or Erick Dampier of the Mavs. You figure the Lakers and Grizzlies would try to offer packages since it seems Wallace, too, needs a new start.


http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/14735279.htm


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wow, guess i'm not the only one who thinks ben wallace could become a king.

big ben+artest on our frontcourt? that would make the best defensive frontcourt in the league. i don't care if big ben doesn't have much of an offensive game, i really cant stand brad-i-get-owned-by-kwame-brown-miller. it's not like reef can't pick up the slack offensively. reef can always be the one to come out for the pick and roll instead of brad miller, he has a great midrange game, better than miller, imo.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Shareef's midrange game really isn't very good IMO. His jumper is flat, and he bricks a ton of shots, even though he gets hot sometimes. His best assets on offense are his quick post-up moves. 

Wallace will stay in Detroit. He wants to. Everyone is acting like they should rebuild. If we had just gone into game 6 of the WCF, would you guys want to blow up the team? They can compete for a few more years at least, even if they have to overpay Ben to do it.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Shareef's midrange game really isn't very good IMO. His jumper is flat, and he bricks a ton of shots, even though he gets hot sometimes. His best assets on offense are his quick post-up moves.
> 
> Wallace will stay in Detroit. He wants to. Everyone is acting like they should rebuild. If we had just gone into game 6 of the WCF, would you guys want to blow up the team? They can compete for a few more years at least, even if they have to overpay Ben to do it.


his jumper may be flat, but it's effective, imo. he's a better shooter than brad miller. he does have great post game, as good as any all-star pf, but he's also got midrange. brad miller bricks more shots than reef; i'm tired of seeing brad do nothing on defense and brick wide open shots on offense.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

We can certainly agree on Brad's recent play. He has never been the best defender, but when he first came from Indy, he would play with some grit in the post and guard 4's out on the floor OK. And make himself useful by hitting like 70% of the wide open jumpers that our offense gave him. But if he's gonna miss open shots, do nothing right on D, and get 7 boards a game instead of 10... I want the old Brad back.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

first we need to sign bonzi back then worry about the draft and then get another big man or pg. (one we'll get through the draft)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Artestify! said:


> Well, Sam Smith suggested Brad Miller for Ben Wallace so we know it's not happening now
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/14735279.htm


I would give my right nut for Big Ben to be a King.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Free Agents/Trade Targets*



Artestify! said:


> I wouldn't mind having BJax back if he is healthy and willing to come off the bench.


Security from contender is Jackson's ideal deal 



> Bobby Jackson is 33 years old. July 1, he'll be a free agent.
> 
> And he'll be looking to make the best deal he can for himself and his family.
> 
> ...


----------

